# They call me HITMAN...



## USF-HITMAN (Aug 9, 2011)

...and that's about it haha. I just wanted to introduce myself to the IronMag nation. I'm currently in rehab for a herniated lumbar disc, but once that bad boy gets back where its supposed to be, its ON IronMag Labs style! My 10-year plan is to hopefully become an IFBB Pro and be on my way to the top 6 at the Mr. O. I know there's a long road ahead before I get there, but the journey of a thousand miles begins with one step!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*USF-HITMAN* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 9, 2011)

USF-HITMAN said:


> ...and that's about it haha. I just wanted to introduce myself to the IronMag nation. I'm currently in rehab for a herniated lumbar disc, but once that bad boy gets back where its supposed to be, its ON IronMag Labs style! My 10-year plan is to hopefully become an IFBB Pro and be on my way to the top 6 at the Mr. O. I know there's a long road ahead before I get there, but the journey of a thousand miles begins with one step!


 

 What are you smoking ??  Post a pic !  Lets see what were working with Zit man ??    Welcome you nut !


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 9, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## PurePersian (Aug 9, 2011)

Thats Great Bro Goodluck With Everything! You will be there bro best wishes man!


----------



## mnpower (Aug 10, 2011)

welcome to the boards brotha


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 10, 2011)

Welcome to the board Hitman.  Good luck with your recovery and long term pro goal


----------



## USF-HITMAN (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate the support. Baby steps!


----------



## USF-HITMAN (Aug 10, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> What are you smoking ??  Post a pic !  Lets see what were working with Zit man ??    Welcome you nut !



Haha thanks. Have you seen the recent Trey Brewer guest posing (apparently he's still doing them) pictures? They're not pretty, and neither is my physique. It worked when I was a heavyweight wrestler, but I don't do that anymore so I'm looking for form over function now.


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 10, 2011)

USF-HITMAN said:


> Haha thanks. Have you seen the recent Trey Brewer guest posing (apparently he's still doing them) pictures? They're not pretty, and neither is my physique. It worked when I was a heavyweight wrestler, but I don't do that anymore so I'm looking for form over function now.



No bro..  Im glad you have goals  tho for real, cause if you dont you will surely get nowhere! Best of luck man !


----------



## tosmooth (Aug 10, 2011)

whats up hitman! good to see a newbe like me on the forum


----------



## USF-HITMAN (Aug 10, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> No bro..  Im glad you have goals  tho for real, cause if you dont you will surely get nowhere! Best of luck man !



Thanks man, I appreciate it. Oh, and here's the Trey Brewer pics from June haha. Zenfolio | Ashley Phillips Photography | Roman Classic Call to Order

I told you they're not pretty.


----------



## USF-HITMAN (Aug 10, 2011)

tosmooth said:


> whats up hitman! good to see a newbe like me on the forum



What's up bro! We all have to start somewhere! Haha.


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

USF-HITMAN said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate it. Oh, and here's the Trey Brewer pics from June haha. Zenfolio | Ashley Phillips Photography | Roman Classic Call to Order
> 
> I told you they're not pretty.


 

Lol..  he looks like he need a little cardio !   still a monster !


----------

